# Tip of penis sticking out all day



## finoni9

Hi - Rocky was neutered about 3 weeks ago - no problems - have noticed his penis still comes out a bit when he gets excited but goes back in as normal when he calms down - however, today, it has been sticking out just a bit ALL DAY????

Any advice - will it go back, anything we can do, or do we need to go to the vets in the morning if it's still protruding??


----------



## Georges Mum

SORRY but can't advise on that! Georges never comes out at all. :nonod:


----------



## gesic

Oh dear I think Rocky may be having a hang loose day
I dont think its anythig to worry about aslong as u can move the sheath over it and it isnt stuck.
There is a condition called paraphimosis which is where the dog gets highly excited and his xtra large "lipsick" wont fit back into his "lipsick bag"!!!
As u can tell am trying to describe without x rated description as unsure wot I can get away with, so sorry for daft description but am sure u get the gist
Am sure u dont have that problem as it wouldnt stick out just a little it would be very uncomfortable, other than that sounds like a normal boy thing:blush:


----------



## Nonnie

This happens to Oscar all the time. The end of his sheath is really hairy, and sometimes the last inch or so of his penis gets stuck out, it becomes a bit dry, so doesnt slide back in.

I usually use some KY jelly, or Aloe Vera gel, lubricate the offending tip, and gently pull open the sheath and slowly work it over the penis. Of course dont do this if your dog is at all nervous or likely to snap. It might be a two person job, or a vet if you are squimish.

Oscar lies on his back and just takes in it his stride. I think he's a bit of a perv.


----------



## finoni9

Nonnie said:


> This happens to Oscar all the time. The end of his sheath is really hairy, and sometimes the last inch or so of his penis gets stuck out, it becomes a bit dry, so doesnt slide back in.
> 
> I usually use some KY jelly, or Aloe Vera gel, lubricate the offending tip, and gently pull open the sheath and slowly work it over the penis. Of course dont do this if your dog is at all nervous or likely to snap. It might be a two person job, or a vet if you are squimish.
> 
> Oscar lies on his back and just takes in it his stride. I think he's a bit of a perv.


Do I really need to do this  Will see if hubby is up to the job otherwise might be a trip to the vets :crying:


----------



## Nonnie

finoni9 said:


> Do I really need to do this  Will see if hubby is up to the job otherwise might be a trip to the vets :crying:


Its happened repeatedly to Oscar. If i leave it, it just stays out and is at risk of being damaged. Plus hes used to being poked and prodded, so doesnt mind.

You might feel better going to a vet


----------



## shortbackandsides

oh for goodness sake everyone,get a grip,its a male dog it has a willy,if you dont like it you should have got a bitch!!! i cant believe the amount of threads we get about this!!! wtf about ky jelly and all that leave the poor dog alone:hand:if he wants to get his dodah out then so be it:001_tongue:would you take your oh to the docs if he got his out all the time.........


----------



## Nonnie

shortbackandsides said:


> oh for goodness sake everyone,get a grip,its a male dog it has a willy,if you dont like it you should have got a bitch!!! i cant believe the amount of threads we get about this!!! wtf about ky jelly and all that leave the poor dog alone:hand:if he wants to get his dodah out then so be it:001_tongue:


They can actually get stuck out permanently.

Of course its normal for a dogs penis to come out, but its also dangerous for them to stay out unprotected for long periods of time.


----------



## finoni9

Does the penis normally feel hard inside? Hubby managed to just get it back in but h said the penis felt hard inside not soft as normal?


----------



## Nonnie

Quick bit of info for you finoni9



> Paraphimosis--exposure of the glans penis caused by abnormality of the retractor penis muscles or preputial muscles, large preputial opening, and short prepuce.
> 
>  Paraphimosis is usually associated with erection or copulation. Hair surrounding the preputial orifice is trapped against surface of the penis, especially the bulbus glandis, and the penis cannot retract
> 
>  Paraphimosis requires immediate treatment. After 24 hours, the tissue damage and urethral obstruction may require penile amputation. If urethral patency is in question, place an indwelling urinary catheter. Replacement of the penis in normal position is the goal.


----------



## Nonnie

finoni9 said:


> Does the penis normally feel hard inside? Hubby managed to just get it back in but h said the penis felt hard inside not soft as normal?


Could be cos you have stimulated him slightly. Check hes peeing ok, and if he appears comfortable in himself. 
Shouldnt be any lasting damage.


----------



## Guest

maxs often popes out he must be having dirty thoughts its natural no big deal


----------



## finoni9

Nonnie said:


> Could be cos you have stimulated him slightly. Check hes peeing ok, and if he appears comfortable in himself.
> Shouldnt be any lasting damage.


He just went pee and seems OK and it's still inside, so hopefully was just one of those "boy" things!

Thanks for all your advice!!!


----------



## finoni9

Nonnie said:


> Quick bit of info for you finoni9


Thanks - glad we didn't end up with an amputation!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Reading this thread has given me the willies


----------



## gesic

Lily's Mum said:


> Reading this thread has given me the willies


Lucky U lol!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> Reading this thread has given me the willies


All this mucking about give's me the willies. cold water does the trick for oh and his jtr


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> Reading this thread has given me the willies


yes please:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Many adolescent dogs cannot seem to control their willies! (bit like men ) Hopefully this will improve as he gets older!
DT

don't even ask about the most embarassing thing I EVER did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Many adolescent dogs cannot seem to control their willies! (bit like men ) Hopefully this will improve as he gets older!
> DT
> 
> don't even ask about the most embarassing thing I EVER did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mine is getting worse as i get older and now i seen bonnie its out of conrole:thumbsup:


----------



## Georges Mum

jtr could you enlighten me?:blush:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Georges Mum said:


> jtr could you enlighten me?:blush:


just my typing ment jrt:blush2::blush2:


----------



## Georges Mum

christine c said:


> just my typing ment jrt:blush2::blush2:


I thought you meant john thomas r.......


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> mine is getting worse as i get older and now i seen bonnie its out of conrole:thumbsup:


You wait till you see Bonnie in her leathers!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> You wait till you see Bonnie in her leathers!


ooooooooooooooooooo:thumbup1: :biggrin:


----------



## finoni9

Well, it's happened again today - he got excited when he got up this morning at seeing me and now it's stuck out again - will get hubby to put it back later and if it does it again tomorrow, will take him to the vet's............. never had this problem before neutering?


----------



## Badger's Mum

finoni9 said:


> Well, it's happened again today - he got excited when he got up this morning at seeing me and now it's stuck out again - will get hubby to put it back later and if it does it again tomorrow, will take him to the vet's............. never had this problem before neutering?


yeah i would just incace. i no some one said to just put it back, but you shouldn't keep doing that unless yor vet say's you can. personly i'd leave it oh's jack r has his out a lot


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

DoubleTrouble said:


> Many adolescent dogs cannot seem to control their willies! (bit like men ) Hopefully this will improve as he gets older!
> DT
> 
> don't even ask about the most embarassing thing I EVER did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now you KNOW this warrants a 'Im gonna have to ask' moment lol  

so gonna fess up??


----------



## Badger's Mum

AngelXoXo said:


> Now you KNOW this warrants a 'Im gonna have to ask' moment lol
> 
> so gonna fess up??


Glad you were brave enough to ask:thumbsup:

l


----------



## Creativecarol

this just happened with my dog. it had been like that an hour or two. i decided to give it a little time but then started to get worried. i just took him for a good walk where he peed about 5 times and to my relief it is back to normal. whew. this has happened a couple of times. he is not fixed. our other 2 dogs are and i really want to get him fixed. my husband doesn't want to. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finoni9

Creativecarol said:


> this just happened with my dog. it had been like that an hour or two. i decided to give it a little time but then started to get worried. i just took him for a good walk where he peed about 5 times and to my relief it is back to normal. whew. this has happened a couple of times. he is not fixed. our other 2 dogs are and i really want to get him fixed. my husband doesn't want to. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!


It still happens to Rocky, a year after neutering, we've just gotten used to it!


----------



## alysonandhedley

Is this why some people trim the hair from around the penis in dogs? I hadnt heard of it until I read on a forum you can cause problems if you dont.


----------



## Nicky10

I've never heard of that. Luckily Buster hasn't done this since he was a teenager but it can cause problems if its out for a long time


----------



## Tanya1989

yeah, it can cause problems. if his little lipstick :blush2: pops out and when it pulls back in takes hair back in with it, it chaffs the penis and ulcers causing infection


----------

